# Mod To Kargoroo Bed



## 22camp (Jul 23, 2009)

Sometime ago I saw a mod someone did to their
hinged bed in the garage. They had replaced the
legs with 4x4's. I have searched and can't find it
anywhere. I know there were photos as well. I was
wondering if they were hinged or fixed and how they
were attached. What I was thinking of doing is attaching
some boards to the aluminum cross pieces under the bed & adding some
large hooks for places to hang chairs etc. Want to try and get some
of the stuff we carry off the floor. Any other Roo owners done
anything like this? Thanks for any input and help to find
the post with the 4x4 legs.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

I am not sure if this link will help but would be interested in what you come up with:
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=26774


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

22camp said:


> Sometime ago I saw a mod someone did to their
> hinged bed in the garage. They had replaced the
> legs with 4x4's. I have searched and can't find it
> anywhere. I know there were photos as well. I was
> ...


I do remember see something about this kind of mod,but am not good at searchs. When we had our 23KRS(Roo) we placed all of our stand up items( folding chairs,outside table,ETC) against the bed then had a cord( small rope)with eyelet on one end and clasp on the other.Stand everything against the bed pull over the rope snapmit and everything stayed in place to travel. We also had a utility wagon that we loaded all our leveling blocks,hoses ETC into. Get to the sight roll out the wagon pulled it around to each place,left it parked under the bed untill we were ready to break camp.Still had lots of room for bikes and other grand kid toys.

Maybe this will give you some ideas anyway

Lynn


----------



## David & Karen (Sep 20, 2009)

We use eye bolts screwed into the aluminum frame of the bed & bungees to hold camp chairs, etc from moving around in the garage in our 230RS. We are i the process of adding a small fold down table (similar to Joe/GA) to the bottom of the bed for a computer key board. Monitor will be mounted above, on the frame. We have beefed up the hold up strap, moving it from the side wall to the cabinet above (with a doubler) to hold the bed up with the additional weight. We also added flush mount screw inserts and eye bolts with washers & nuts on the inside of the bed (on the plywood) so that we can strap down items there also when not using it as a bed. Eye bolts can be removed and we still have a smooth surface for mattress, if needed. 
Here's the hinge we're going to use for the leg of the table Picture is attached. Will post pictures of the completed project, when we're done.


----------

